# Cadillac



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

AKA Caddy.

Is it insane that I haven't met my dog yet but already have her named? I vote no. I am so excited to meet her on Friday but until then, I can tide myself over with some photos of mom& babies. She had TWELVE pups ..that seems exhausting! It was her first litter, too. I'd die if the first time I had a child, I had twelve 









12 baby Vizlas& their momma!









Three weeks old <3 That was 2wks ago, they are 5wks now!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had my females call name picked out long before I got her and told the breeder. It worked out great. She already knew her name before she came to me.
It will be years before I get my next female but I already have a picked out.


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

Okay. We meet the puppies yesterday+ 11 other dogs. 
23 Vizslas in total. I think my boyfriend is suffering from PTSD!

We have to register her with a W in her name so we're thinking White Cadillac or Wishing Well& call her Penny. Since she was my pipe dream  We don't know which puppy we're getting until they are puppy tested but here's my personal favorite from the bunch-


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

What a beautiful little puppy. Look at the wide eyed wonder in those eyes!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

if I had to register Ruby with a "W" in her name it would be "Willful Witch" at the moment :


----------



## leihan (Apr 5, 2012)

No i don't think its silly to have a name, Percy is hopefully going to be around at least 10 yrs  and i know that when little Connie comes along she will be all i imagine and more.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

We chose a name for our puppy when the litter was about 4 weeks old. We didn't know which one will be ours but once it was certain our breeder called her by our chosen name and when we went to pick her up she listened to her name. 

I think that's great. You will have to do so many things on the first few days/weeks/months. It was nice that at least she knew her name and come too... :


----------

